# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB FFXIV JP Chocobo/Tonberry/Bahamut account

## The Azeroth Bank

Hi!

WTB Final Fantasy XIV PC JP Chocobo/Tonberry/Bahamut account.

Conditions:

1) may be fresh (1 lvl char)

2) no gametime on it is OK

3) ARR expansion is OK,for Heavensward/Stormblood expansion on it I will pay better ofc

4) No preban warnings/bans before necessarily

5) Payment - Webmoney (WMZ/$) or Skrill ($)

If you interesting to sell or know someone want to sell - feel freely to PM me or add on Skype. TY

----------


## seanseano

Sold mine in a couple of minutes - would trust. Can send proof if needed.

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

> Sold mine in a couple of minutes - would trust. Can send proof if needed.


ty for trade dude!

----------

